# HCigar VT75C: Battery short circuit danger



## Alex (10/8/17)

Battery short circuit danger, I recommend not using your HCigar VT75C...at all

by Mooch315

I posted earlier (now deleted) about HCigar's warning not to use 26650's that were "too long", i.e., ones they didn't bother to test the device with. I recommended only using shorter 26650's and mentioned a few that I measured as being shorter than most.

I've thought about it some more and have decided that I must recommend not using this device at all.

Using a 26650 that is "too long" can lead to a short-circuiting of the battery, possibly causing it to burst. This is an unacceptable design flaw followed by completely inadequate testing by HCigar. What kind of company doesn't try out a variety of 26650's when creating a 26650 mod?

Here's HCigar's statement regarding this problem: https://forum.evolvapor.com/topic/68961-vtc-75c-warning/

From Milen Cholaski: 

Not knowing what length any 26650 could be, and the possibly very serious consequences of this mod's defect, has led me to recommend not using this mod at all and speaking to HCigar about your options.

If you do decide to use it I strongly recommend only using 18650's, very carefully.

I realize that many of you have had no problems using 26650's in this device. But the risk remains and I must stand by my recommendation. Each person can make their own decision regarding this risk and I fully respect their decision.

source: https://www(dot)reddit.com/r/electr...battery_short_circuit_danger_i_recommend_not/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 5 | Useful 1


----------

